# What 3 lenses do you dream of and long to own?



## revup67 (Sep 25, 2012)

200mm F2 - oh so sharp, portrait heaven

600mm F4 IS USM II - I know I'll never own this in my lifetime @ 13k but it would be incredible I'm sure for wildlife (came close with a 400mm 5.6 and a 7D = 640 

TS-E 17mm - the bokeh on this lens is fantastic, presently don't own a TS-E lens but would make this a first.


----------



## Menace (Sep 25, 2012)

400 2.8 IS
200 2.0 
85 1.2 II

(already ticked off 70-200 2.8 IS II from my wish list  )

Cheers


----------



## Erizo (Sep 25, 2012)

14mm f/2.8L II
35mm /f1.4L
85mm f/1.2L II

Got the later two, can't get myself to invest in the 14L.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 25, 2012)

mp-e 65mm f/2.8
14-24 Nikkor
70-200mm F2.8L IS USM


----------



## Viggo (Sep 25, 2012)

200 f2
400 f2.8 II
1200 f5.6


----------



## insanitybeard (Sep 25, 2012)

Any one of the big whites really, 300 2.8, 400 2.8, 500 F4- not fussed which!
Tilt shift 17 or 24
Canon ultrawide lens for landscapes similar to Nikon 14-24

Sadly I don't think I'll ever be able to justify the cash for one of the superteles but there's always renting!


----------



## noncho (Sep 25, 2012)

400 2.8L IS II
70-200 2.8L IS II

Not invented yet - some great wide prime, 16-18mm.


----------



## Joseph M (Sep 25, 2012)

85 f1.2l II
200 f2L 
24 f1.4L II

The 85 is probably the first one I will get someday (II or the original or the FD) ;D


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 25, 2012)

400mm f2.8L IS Mark II, 500mm f4L IS Mark II and 600mm f4L IS Mark II.

Just look at the attached sample picture and you will understand my longing. Currently I consider myself severely focal length limited (max focal length of 200mm, not counting my 2x converter), so birding is a somewhat restricted area for me.


----------



## pasghik (Sep 25, 2012)

135 f/2
70-200 f2.8L IS II
Nikon 14-24 f/2.8


----------



## Secretariat (Sep 25, 2012)

400 F2.8L MKII Lens
24 F1.4 MKII Lens
300 F2.8L MKII Lens


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

My three:


300mm f/2.8L IS II
200-400mm f/4L IS Extender 1.4x
600mm f/4L IS II

Actually, I'm _almost_ 1/3 of the way to realizing my dream - I pre-ordered the 600 II just over a month ago. ;D


----------



## Videoshooter (Sep 25, 2012)

400mm f/2.8L IS II
70-200mm f/2.8L IS II (Currently have the non-IS version)
Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II


----------



## Redder (Sep 25, 2012)

My DREAMS:

EFS 35 1.2L (prime for my 7D) 
EF 35-70 2.0L IS 
EF 20-35 2.0L IS


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

Canon EF 200mm F/2

Then I would be done with my lens selection. ;D


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 27, 2012)

TS-E 17mm L
MP-E 65mm
200 f/2 L

This year, I was able to acquire my first dream lens: the 85mm f/1.2 L. But as with so many people who can afford such lenses, I find myself lacking the time to use it enough because I'm always working. It's a vicious circle. 

Even if I had the money for a 200mm f/2 L, I don't think I would get one because I'd be paranoid about damaging it. I wouldn't be able to relax while I used it. It's just too precious. Hell, I'm already paranoid with my 85mm f/1.2 L.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Sep 27, 2012)

24-70 2.8L II
200 2.0L IS
500 4.0L IS II


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 27, 2012)

- Noctilux 50mm f/0.95 (need camera also  )

- 35mm f/1.2 lens (needs to exist first) so..

- 35mm f/1.4 L *II*



> Even if I had the money for a 200mm f/2 L, I don't think I would get one because I'd be paranoid about damaging it.



If u had the money for a 200mm f/2 youd also have the money for getting it repaired. Plus the lens is built very sturdy


----------



## LifeAfter (Sep 27, 2012)

EF 24-70L II
135 f2
35mm f1.4


----------



## deletemyaccount (Sep 27, 2012)

400 f2.8
200 f2
800 5.6


----------



## hambergler (Sep 27, 2012)

Canon 200-400mm F4L 1.4TC

Canon 400mm F2.8L IS II

Zeiss Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 ZE


I would put 24-70 F2.8L II on there but its on the way


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 27, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> > Even if I had the money for a 200mm f/2 L, I don't think I would get one because I'd be paranoid about damaging it.
> 
> 
> 
> If u had the money for a 200mm f/2 youd also have the money for getting it repaired. Plus the lens is built very sturdy



Well, I had the money for an 85mm f/1.2, but I still worry about scratching that rear element. 

Honestly, I don't even want to be so filthy rich that I don't worry about thousand dollar scratches. It's a lot of money for a lens, and I will always respect that. Plus, the 200mm f/2.8 or the 70-200mm f/2.8 are sufficiently amazing to suit my needs.

But, yes, it's still an enticing lens to dream about. ;-)


----------



## murray09 (Sep 27, 2012)

Any three of the big L's. 400mm, 500mm, 600mm.
Either a 17mm Tilt shift or a 24mm tilt shift.
Either a 14mm L or 8-16mm fisheye....


----------



## jayvo86 (Sep 27, 2012)

In addition to what I own...it would be the:

24 1.4L
85 1.2L
300 2.8II

Those would be the most practical additions to what I do.


----------



## Smurf1811 (Sep 27, 2012)

TS-E 17mm
EF 24mm II
EF 500mm II


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tough one. As I don't have a lot of gear...

Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II (simple one, but when I use it at other places its a hell of a dream)
24-70 II (I'm getting one soon.. so a 14mm f/2.8L would suffice)
Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L 

Mine's a pretty basic one. If I got enough jobs I could easily achieve that.


----------



## GlamourDave (Sep 27, 2012)

The 200mm F 2.0L IS, 300mm F 2.8L II IS, 400mm F 2.8L IS II would all work just fine for my kit thank you very much.


----------



## ecka (Sep 27, 2012)

realistic set:
TS-E 17mm f/4L
MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM

imaginary set:
EF 12-24mm f/4L USM
EF 35mm f/1.2L USM
EF 50mm f/2L Macro IS USM


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 27, 2012)

These are too expensive but nice to have...
Canon 200-400mm F4L 1.4TC
EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM

Thinking of the Samyang 14 mm as it is much more sensible, budget wise.

To get a wide angle option on my 7D:
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM or (more likely) Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My three:
> 
> 
> 300mm f/2.8L IS II
> ...









 nice


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I guess one of the big whites, including:
200-400 4L IS 1.4x
3 & 400 2.8L IS II
5 & 600 4L IS II
This is of course, only after I win the lottery.


----------



## Sony (Sep 27, 2012)

My dream:
- 70-200mm f/2.8 MKii IS
- 24-70mm f/2.8 MKii
- 85mm f/1.2


----------



## TriGGy (Sep 27, 2012)

Sony said:


> My dream:
> - 70-200mm f/2.8 MKii IS
> - 24-70mm f/2.8 MKii
> - 85mm f/1.2



We're about the same.  plus a UWA 16-35 II 2.8

Except that I can only probably afford the 70-200 2.8 II a year after settling for just an 85 1.8 (non L) next month.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 27, 2012)

For a crop sensor camera:
1) 15-85mm f3.5/f5.6
2) 50mm f1.4
3) 70-200mm f4 IS

For a full frame camera:
1) 24-70mm f2.8L II USM
2) 70-300mm f4-5.6 L IS USM
3) 85mm f1.2L USM II

If allowed a 4th lens I'd have the TS-E 17mm f4L lens, but even the 3 quoted above are a stretch at the moment!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 27, 2012)

So hard to decided...

70-200L IS USM II
24 TS-E, I can't decide which
24-70L II

Now of course there are a bunch more, but I guess if someone said "go into the camera shop, come out with 3 lenses, they're free", I'd have to pick these 3.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Sep 27, 2012)

24-70 II
85 1.2L 
200-400 1.4TC

of course, not anytime soon.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 27, 2012)

400 f/2.8L IS USM
600 f/4 IS II USM
800 f/5.6 IS USM


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Well I guess one of the big whites, including:
> 200-400 4L IS 1.4x
> 3 & 400 2.8L IS II
> 5 & 600 4L IS II
> This is of course, only after I win the lottery.



Oh and I'd like to try the 85 1.2L for the bokeh.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 28, 2012)

Neuro - wow. 1/3 the way there on the 600mm..let us know when your dream machine lens comes in. Can't wait to see the pics

AmbientLight - though a bit slow, don't let that 400mm L 5.6 stop you from getting a razor sharp lens. Affordable and it does the job quite well. Highly recommended.


----------



## christianronnel (Sep 28, 2012)

If there's someone granting these dreams then I want the following:
TSE-24L II
EF300 f/2.8 IS II
EF800 f5.6 IS + sherpa to carry it for me

What I'm actually saving up for:
TSE-24L
Nikon 14-24 f/2.8
EF24L II


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Neuro - wow. 1/3 the way there on the 600mm..let us know when your dream machine lens comes in.



B&H tells me early-to-mid October. I hope so...I've got a full day outing to Parker River/Plum Island planned for the end of October.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hrm; dream vs plan?

Dream:
200mm f/2L IS
300mm f/2.8L IS II
TS-E 17mm f/4L

I can't really justify anything you have to carry like a bazooka 

I'm currently dreaming about that new Tamron, but, as they say "IT MUST BE MINE"


----------



## FunkyD3121 (Sep 28, 2012)

24mm 1.4L II
85mm 1.8(or the 100mm 2.0)
70-300L IS


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 28, 2012)

200-400mm f/4 IS
50mm f/1.0
200mm f/2 IS


----------



## candyman (Sep 28, 2012)

It was:

24-70mm f/2.8 MK II (will own this lens in October - if it arrives ;-))
135mm f/2 (will own this lens in October)

It is:

14-24mm f/2.8
200-400mm f/4
600mm f/4 MK II


----------



## stochasticmotions (Sep 28, 2012)

I would probably go for the new canon 600mm f4 II, 200-400 if it ever comes out and as a final fantasy the sigma 200-500 f2.8 if I didn't need to think about money. In real life I would still like to pick up the canon 500 f4 version 1 .


----------



## Dwee8le (Sep 28, 2012)

1) one if the 70-200mm, probably with IS
2) a good 30 to 35mm prime
3) a good 85mm if I am still on a crop sensor or otherwise the 135mm f/2 for a FF sensor

Trying to keep my wishes within reachable distance ;D


----------



## JoeDavid (Sep 28, 2012)

A 500/4L IS II and two that Canon doesn't make; 100-300/4L IS and a 20/2.8 TSE. I'd take a redesign of the 20/2.8 if Canon would upgrade it to an L but the TSE would be nice to have...


----------



## iaind (Sep 28, 2012)

A trio of great whites 

200-400

400 2.8

600 f4


----------



## jrista (Sep 28, 2012)

If its only three lenses, then the choices are pretty easy:

EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS
EF 600mm f/4 L II IS
EF 300mm f/2.8 L II IS

The birders trio.  If Canon ever releases a 14-24 f/2.8 L, that might throw a wrench in the mix. I already own the 16-35mm f/2.8 L II, but that extra ultra wide angle 14mm focal length is just so appealing. You can do a lot with that kind of scene breadth and a FF camera. However...since it doesn't actually exist...the above three stand. 8)


----------



## DCM1024 (Sep 28, 2012)

1. 70-200mm f/4 is (can't deal with the size of the 28)
2. 100mm macro
3. 85mm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2012)

jrista said:


> EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS
> EF 600mm f/4 L II IS



What's your take on the suggestion, which seems to be backed up by TDP's ISO 12233 crops, that the 600 II with 1.4x III, which is 840mm f/5.6, is optically at least as good as the 800mm f/5.6? The 600+1.4 would also be much lighter.


----------



## jrista (Sep 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS
> ...



Hmm. I hadn't read TDP's review of the lens yet. I'll have to check it out. I guess I'm a tad surprised...the 800mm lens is still one of Canon's newer lenses (from 2008 or 2009?) I would have figured it was just as optically superior as the 600 f/4 II, as the 800/5.6 was kind of the first lens in the new generation of 4-stop IS telephoto lenses. If the 600+1.4 is just as good, well sure, I'd skip the 800mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2012)

Bryan states:

_Remarkable is the comparison between the 600 L IS II and the 800 L IS. Does this lens make the Canon EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS USM Lens obsolete? _


----------



## jrista (Sep 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bryan states:
> 
> _Remarkable is the comparison between the 600 L IS II and the 800 L IS. Does this lens make the Canon EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS USM Lens obsolete? _



OMG. There is a very noticable difference. The 800mm, for all its quality, looks a bit soft compared to the 600II+1.4. There does seem to be a touch more CA in the 600 combo, though...not sure if thats the lens or the TC (probably the latter). Regardless, that 600mm f/4 L II is an amazing work of optical engineering, for sure. I'll happily drop the 800mm from my list. Guess that means I can add in the hypothetical 14-24...or possibly the 200-400 (although I'd like to see that thing and hear a bit more about its IQ first.)


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 29, 2012)

200-400 1.4 ex just announced
35 1.4l
24-70 ii


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 29, 2012)

It seems the 200mm F/2L is the most desired lens here. ;D


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 29, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> It seems the 200mm F/2L is the most desired lens here. ;D



If the average photographer were 11 meters tall, the 600mm would probably be the most desired lens. And so it makes sense that, since we're mostly under 2 meters, a 200mm is the most desired. And even the 200mm sounds like it's heft is a bit of a limitation.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Sep 29, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the 200mm F/2L is the most desired lens here. ;D
> ...



The F2.0 adds to its attractiveness a bit as well


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 29, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the 200mm F/2L is the most desired lens here. ;D
> ...



Doh! The American here (me) got his meters wrong. What I meant to say was that a 6 meter tall person would find the 600mm to be a good proportional fit.


----------



## Vossie (Sep 29, 2012)

On my desire list are:

1. EF 400 f/2.8L IS II // in combination with a 1.4x and 2.0x converter this would give more flexibility that one of the f/4 supertelephotos.
2. TS-E 17 f/4L // for me this is the most desirable u/w lens. 
3. EF 100 f/2.8L IS macro // I don't do a lot of macro, but this would be a more easy to handle package than my current 180 f/3.5


----------



## Area256 (Sep 29, 2012)

24-70mm f/2.8L II
85mm f/1.2L
135mm f/2L

With a FF of course 

The 70-200 f/2.8L IS II is also in my dreams, but I feel like there is more creative control in the 85 and 135mm lenses.


----------



## KurtStevens (Sep 29, 2012)

85 1.2L + 200 f/2 + 14-24 L that will definitely be a lens. at least it better be.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2012)

Vossie said:


> EF 400 f/2.8L IS II // in combination with a 1.4x and 2.0x converter this would give more flexibility that one of the f/4 supertelephotos.



Flexibility, yes. But while the 400 II with 1.4x III delivers IQ similar to the 500/4 and 600/4 MkI, the MkII versions of those lenses are much better. If you need f/2.8, then the choice is obvious. But, if you need the reach more, I'd plan on (or wish for) the 600/4 IS II. That lens with the 1.4x III gives 840mm f/5.6 that is optically at least as good as the 800/5.6.


----------



## Tcapp (Sep 30, 2012)

200 F2.0

200 F2.0

200 F2.0

Yes.


----------



## tnargs (Oct 2, 2012)

I notice a lot of Wide Aperture Worship in this thread. 8)

I don't really dream of lenses that are very big and heavy.

1. I would love one of those Canon tilt-shift lenses, I have never had such a thing and the possibilities are exciting.

2. The new EF 28mm f2.8 IS is a dream standard lens for me on my 28mm sensor camera. But I will probably never get it because the practical guy inside me keeps saying "your 17-55 includes 28mm, includes f2.8, and includes IS, so what are you thinking!?!"

3. The EF 70-300mm L IS, I dream of this one A LOT because it is probably my next lens purchase!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 2, 2012)

tnargs said:


> I notice a lot of Wide Aperture Worship in this thread. 8)
> 
> I don't really dream of lenses that are very big and heavy.
> 
> ...



There is no replacement for displacement. :


----------



## revup67 (Oct 3, 2012)

Its truly amazing to see so many of us dreaming about the 200mm F2. I didn't think there were that many fans of this lens esp. with the new 70-200 2.8 L IS USM II out there.



> The EF 70-300mm L IS, I dream of this one A LOT because it is probably my next lens purchase!



Despite a bit of griping from some folks on this lens with its variable aperture, I can't begin to tell you how razor sharp this lens is. Sure I wish they made it an F4 straight away but nonetheless, once you own and shoot this it's hard to put down.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 5, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> There is no replacement for displacement. :



I like that 8)


----------



## SPL (Oct 5, 2012)

My wish list:...

TS-E 17mm f/4L
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM
EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM

,....I'll throw in a 4th,... the 200-400mm f/4 L IS Ext 1.4x


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 5, 2012)

1. Zeiss Distagon T*15mm 2.8
2. Zeiss Distagon T* 25mm 2.0
3. Zeiss Distagon T 35mm 1.4


----------



## Caps18 (Oct 5, 2012)

50mm f/1.2
600mm f/4
8mm f/2.8 fisheye (can't buy easily) 8-15mm would be the one, but I'm not sure how much I would use it.

I'll get the first one next year. I'll get the second one if I win the lottery.


----------



## emag (Oct 5, 2012)

TS-E 10-500mm/f2.8 IS ;D
17-40
24-70


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

I would love the 
- TSE 17mm
- 24mm 1.4L II
- 85mm 1.2L


----------



## murray09 (Oct 6, 2012)

TSE 24mm

Either a 35mm 1.4 or 85mm 1.2

300 or 400 or 500 or 600 or 800.... Any big White


----------



## leecheeyee (Oct 10, 2012)

who does like me? 
EF 50/0.95
EF 100-400/4-5.6 II


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 10, 2012)

135mm f2.0L
85mm f1.2L II
200-400mm f4L 1.4x


----------



## atosk930 (Oct 10, 2012)

14mm f/2.8L II
70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
400mm f/2.8L IS II

if I had to pick one more...this monster....Sigma 200-500mm f/2.8


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 11, 2012)

ef 20mm f1.8 L
ts-e 45mm f2.8 Mark 2 L
ef 85/1.2 Mark 2 L


Yeah, the 200/2 is teh sauce. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2012)

Unless I win the lottory, otherwise this is just a dream:
1. Canon 50mm f/.95
2. Canon 200mm f/2L IS 
3. Canon 600mm f/4L IS II 

: : : : : :


----------

